# Zombie Groundbreaker video tutorial



## Craft&Magic (Sep 11, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I'm back with a second video tutorial of my "Halloween Series", this time I show you how to make a Zombie groundbreaker made of paper-mache!! 💀

It's a great Halloween decoration close to your TV or your desktop...😁

Hope you will like this new video, let me know if you have some questions! 😉


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

Wow, you make it look so easy! And it turned out great, too!! Well done!


----------



## Craft&Magic (Sep 11, 2020)

PairaDize said:


> Wow, you make it look so easy! And it turned out great, too!! Well done!


Thank you very much!! It's a bit long to do (and shooting with cam at same time.. 😅) but the result is pretty cool yes! 😅 
Thank you! 😉


----------

